# John Owen's Covenant Theology



## Challer (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm a big fan of John Owen and have just recently come to learn of his work, _An Exposition of the Epistle to the Hebrews, Volume 6 _where he breaks away from many other Reformed folks in his covenant theology as described in his commentary from Hebrews 8:6.

Does anyone know if there has been a Presbyterian or Reformed 'response' that interacts with John Owen's work that I could review? Or would anyone help me to understand the error (perceived, real, or otherwise) in the conclusions he draws?

A few excerpts below for those who, like me until today, may have been unaware of John Owen's position, feel free to skim and interact with it here for the edification of the saints:



> As therefore I have showed in what sense the covenant of grace is called “the new covenant,” in this distinction and opposition, so I shall propose sundry things which relate unto the nature of the first covenant, which manifest it to have been a distinct covenant, and not a mere administration of the covenant of grace:—
> 1. This covenant, called “the old covenant,” was never intended to be of itself the absolute rule and law of life and salvation unto the church, but was made with a particular design, and with respect unto particular ends. This the apostle proves undeniably in this epistle, especially in the chapter foregoing, and those two that follow. Hence it follows that it could abrogate or disannul nothing which God at any time before had given as a general rule unto the church. For that which is particular cannot abrogate any thing that was general, and before it; as that which is general doth abrogate all antecedent particulars, as the new covenant doth abrogate the old. And this we must consider in both the instances belonging hereunto. For,—
> (1.) God had before given the covenant of works, or perfect obedience, unto all mankind, in the law of creation. But this covenant at Sinai did not abrogate or disannul that covenant, nor any way fulfil it. And the reason is, because it was never intended to come in the place or room thereof, as a covenant, containing an entire rule of all the faith and obedience of the whole church. God did not intend in it to abrogate the covenant of works, and to substitute this in the place thereof; yea, in sundry things it re-enforced, established, and confirmed that covenant. For,—
> [1.] It revived, declared, and expressed all the commands of that covenant in the decalogue; for that is nothing but a divine summary of the law written in the heart of man at his creation. And herein the dreadful manner of its delivery or promulgation, with its writing in tables of stone, is also to be considered; for in them the nature of that first covenant, with its inexorableness as unto perfect obedience, was represented. And because none could answer its demands, or comply with it therein, it was called “the ministration of death,” causing fear and bondage, 2 Cor. 3:7.
> ...


----------



## brandonadams (Jan 12, 2022)

Chris, I recommend searching the archives of this forum for some discussion. Presbyterian interpretation of Owen's covenant theology in Hebrews are all over the place, ranging from "he sounds just like a baptist" to "he's not saying anything different from Calvin/Westminster."

Those who correctly understand Owen's point and then engage with it are very few. I remember listening to two lectures from Garry Williams several years ago that I thought did a good job of understanding Owen and then offering a critique. This is the link I had to it, but it looks like it's not active any longer http://www.irishchurchmissions.ie/john-owen-study-day-lectures-on-line/

D. Patrick Ramsey would also be a good resource as he properly understands Owen and offers critique, though most of his critique is directed at Kline, not Owen (there is overlap in the critique, but their views are not the same). Much of Ramsey's critique was offered in various posts on his blog, which has gone private and are no longer accessible.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Challer (Jan 12, 2022)

brandonadams said:


> Chris, I recommend searching the archives of this forum for some discussion. Presbyterian interpretation of Owen's covenant theology in Hebrews are all over the place, ranging from "he sounds just like a baptist" to "he's not saying anything different from Calvin/Westminster."
> 
> Those who correctly understand Owen's point and then engage with it are very few. I remember listening to two lectures from Garry Williams several years ago that I thought did a good job of understanding Owen and then offering a critique. This is the link I had to it, but it looks like it's not active any longer http://www.irishchurchmissions.ie/john-owen-study-day-lectures-on-line/
> 
> D. Patrick Ramsey would also be a good resource as he properly understands Owen and offers critique, though most of his critique is directed at Kline, not Owen (there is overlap in the critique, but their views are not the same). Much of Ramsey's critique was offered in various posts on his blog, which has gone private and are no longer accessible.



Thank you Brother. I'll start digging! God bless.


----------



## TheInquirer (Jan 12, 2022)

Beeke and Jones discuss it in their Puritan Theology book although I have been told that they may not be understanding Owen's position correctly. 

I too would be interested in sources, especially from contemporaries of Owen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Challer (Jan 12, 2022)

TheInquirer said:


> Beeke and Jones discuss it in their Puritan Theology book although I have been told that they may not be understanding Owen's position correctly.
> 
> I too would be interested in sources, especially from contemporaries of Owen.



I wonder if Beeke addresses it somewhere in this new four volume Reformed Systematic Theology by Beeke & Smalley. Hmm..


----------



## brandonadams (Jan 12, 2022)

Here are my comments on the "Puritan Theology" treatment of Owen's covenant theology, if you are interested. I do not believe they accurate understood Owen's position. https://contrast2.wordpress.com/2015/04/17/debating-owen-jones-beeke/

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## TheInquirer (Jan 12, 2022)

Beeke discusses the Covenants in volume 2 on pages 521-721. He is writing the volume with a Reformed Baptist (Smalley) so it will be interesting to see if they present more than one view.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheInquirer (Jan 12, 2022)

[moving Particular Baptist discussion to another thread]

Just skimmed the footnotes in Reformed Systematic Theology vol. 2 in the page range I cited above and don't see Owen's "Minority Report" view mentioned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 12, 2022)

TheInquirer said:


> [moving Particular Baptist discussion to another thread]
> 
> Just skimmed the footnotes in Reformed Systematic Theology vol. 2 in the page range I cited above and don't see Owen's "Minority Report" view mentioned.



It is in _A Puritan Theology_, which Joel Beeke co-authored with Mark Jones. I believe that Dr Jones wrote the chapter in question.

Edit: Sorry, Jim, I see that you mentioned _A Puritan Theology_ in an earlier post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 12, 2022)

From my reading of the Hebrews commentary a few years ago, and from other things that I have read, John Owen basically agreed with John Cameron's three-fold covenant view. It is probably easier to begin your studies by reading Cameron rather than Owen. The Westminster divine, Samuel Bolton, printed a translation of Cameron's _Theses_ at the end of his book, _The True Bounds of Christian Freedom_. Francis Turretin has a critique of Cameron's position in his _Institutes_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Challer (Jan 12, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> From my reading of the Hebrews commentary a few years ago, and from other things that I have read, John Owen basically agreed with John Cameron's three-fold covenant view. It is probably easier to begin your studies by reading Cameron rather than Owen. The Westminster divine, Samuel Bolton, printed a translation of Cameron's _Theses_ at the end of his book, _The True Bounds of Christian Freedom_. Francis Turretin has a critique of Cameron's position in his _Institutes_.


Interestingly, I have Turretin's Institutes of Eclenctic Theology on my shelf, but have never heard of John Cameron. I'll see if I can find _The True Bounds of Christian Freedom_. Thanks!


----------



## Shanny01 (Jan 12, 2022)

Challer said:


> Interestingly, I have Turretin's Institutes of Eclenctic Theology on my shelf, but have never heard of John Cameron. I'll see if I can find _The True Bounds of Christian Freedom_. Thanks!


You will not find it in the back of the Banner of Truth edition as they removed that section with their Puritan Paperback edition. Archive or Google Books is where you'll have to find it.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 12, 2022)

Shanny01 said:


> You will not find it in the back of the Banner of Truth edition as they removed that section with their Puritan Paperback edition. Archive or Google Books is where you'll have to find it.



It is available from the above link to EEBO in my post.


----------



## brandonadams (Jan 12, 2022)

Challer said:


> Interestingly, I have Turretin's Institutes of Eclenctic Theology on my shelf, but have never heard of John Cameron. I'll see if I can find _The True Bounds of Christian Freedom_. Thanks!


You'll want to read Samuel Renihan's dissertation "From Shadow to Substance" as he situates Owen and the other congregationalists (including baptistic congregationalists) in the stream of Cameron, and compares it to the majority (Calvin/WCF) view.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Jan 12, 2022)

brandonadams said:


> Here are my comments on the "Puritan Theology" treatment of Owen's covenant theology, if you are interested. I do not believe they accurate understood Owen's position. https://contrast2.wordpress.com/2015/04/17/debating-owen-jones-beeke/



Just checked out your website, by the way. Very impressive. You've put a lot of work into it over the years.


----------



## brandonadams (Jan 12, 2022)

bookslover said:


> Just checked out your website, by the way. Very impressive. You've put a lot of work into it over the years.


It's been a labor of love. I hope that some find it useful in sorting through the complicated topic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

